# Anyway to reduce noise/vibration on a Classic?



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a well modded Classic and wondering if there is anything I can do to reduce the pump vibration.

My cups and scales clatter about when brewing - I assume this is normal.

I hope I've not knocked something in doing OPV and PID.

Any foam or tweaks to reduce the vibrations?

Thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Take a look inside - the pump outlet, where the water pipe goes to the OPV is attached to the pump on a fitting that can be rotated. Try rotating it to ensure that the pump is in an optimal position i.e. not hitting the side of the chassis.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You could try and get a pair of these, popular in the 50s I believe. Simply strap the machine to a pair.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the rubber boot which the pump sits in becomes tired / perished it allows the pump to wobble about.

Also a cable tie loosely around the pump and to one of the slot vents will help to stabilise it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I did something to mine to make it quieter.

ill see if I can find it

Here is one of the things I've done,, I found by supporting the pump and stopping it moving as much it made it quieter.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39929-Gaggia-Classic-is-about-to-jump-off-my-counter


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Also I found the drip tray rattled in use,, so I took it out and using brute force I just pushed the corners in slightly so that when the drip try was put back in it was actually gripped by the casing.

costs nothing, works well..

exert force where the arrows are, but take the drip tray out before doing so


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks all. Might struggle to fit a cable tie through this lot


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

I added some rubber stickers to the metal lid and the chassis. Seems to be a lot better in free flowing. Will see if it works any better for an actual shot in the morning.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Badgerman said:


> I added some rubber stickers to the metal lid and the chassis. Seems to be a lot better in free flowing. Will see if it works any better for an actual shot in the morning.


Made a massive difference. Not sure if there are any issues with doing this but much better noise and vibration for cups on top.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Badgerman said:


> Thanks all. Might struggle to fit a cable tie through this lot


Hmmm yes, when I did mine it did not have a PID and SSR fitted. It looks fairly close to the SSR ? Rubber sticker as already mentioned.


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

I had one of these. Inveterate modder! Brass dispersion plate, IMS shower screen, PID, manometer, etc. Noticed you still have what looks like the Ulka pump. Replaced mine with an A.R.S. (Invensys clone). Much better. Slightly higher wattage and enabled use of a dimmer to emulate a lever pressure profile. Real improvement. The machine is still in service. Gave it to a family member. He loves it.


----------



## Simon Pearson (Oct 19, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Hmmm yes, when I did mine it did not have a PID and SSR fitted. It looks fairly close to the SSR ? Rubber sticker as already mentioned.


Dear me, have you got enough in there lol


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

S-Presso said:


> I had one of these. Inveterate modder! Brass dispersion plate, IMS shower screen, PID, manometer, etc. Noticed you still have what looks like the Ulka pump. Replaced mine with an A.R.S. (Invensys clone). Much better. Slightly higher wattage and enabled use of a dimmer to emulate a lever pressure profile. Real improvement. The machine is still in service. Gave it to a family member. He loves it.


Not thought about replacing the motor. Is that worth doing? Read have to get the right code.


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

ULKA pump is rated at 48 watts. ARS/Invensys at 65 watts. Makes a big difference in performance. Listed on eBay by a seller who does lots of good parts for the Gaggia Classic.

Listed as - CP3A Pump 65W Gaggia Classic Coffee Machine Maker Invensys ARS Eaton D

Seller is shock_waves_shop.

Reduced vibration/noise in my machine by running it with the top removed and watching how the pump moves. Careful, though - 240v LIVE MAINS connections are exposed and too easy to touch!Adjusting the angle of the pipe connection from the top of the pump can affect how it moves.


----------



## jpd99 (Mar 1, 2021)

Adding to this old thread.

My Classic vibrated appallingly. I looked at the pump and mount and found that the mount had compressed, and that the heat looked like it had hardened the rubber at the loss of elasticity. Swapped out the mount for a new one from TheEspressoShop - installed it and it initially sounded worse with the lid on. I found that the top of the pump was touching the black plastic lid, making it bounce around. It turned out that the pump needs to be firmly pushed into the mount (easier done outside the casing by removing the bracket, I found) - in contrast to how easily it slipped off the old rubber mount.

Now it's blissfully quiet. I wrapped some rubber matting around the elbow at the top of the pump, which might be helping I guess. But it certainly clears the plastic lid anyway.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I've been refurbishing some Classics with the old light brown Invensys 65W pumps that were installed.

Although still working in a fashion the vibration and noise was appalling. Not only that but when I did long term blind basket pressure testing neither could keep going and started mistiming and spluttering.

The machines were much quieter and the pumps more consistent when I swapped them both for Ulka pumps and unless you are adding a dimmer switch the 48W is fine for the pressure required through the system.


----------



## jpd99 (Mar 1, 2021)

ratty said:


> I've been refurbishing some Classics with the old light brown Invensys 65W pumps that were installed.
> 
> Although still working in a fashion the vibration and noise was appalling. Not only that but when I did long term blind basket pressure testing neither could keep going and started mistiming and spluttering.
> 
> The machines were much quieter and the pumps more consistent when I swapped them both for Ulka pumps and unless you are adding a dimmer switch the 48W is fine for the pressure required through the system.


 Interesting - the light brown Invensys 65W is exactly the pump that I have! At first I wondered whether it was longer than the original Ulka, which might have made it touch the plastic top - turned out I just needed to give it some welly and seat it properly in the new rubber mount. Schoolboy...

So far so good (and much quieter today) - but if the 65W pump starts mistiming/struggling then at least I know now that an original 45W Ulka might be a remedy. Having said that, I planned to add a dimmer one day. We'll see whether that ever materialises....


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

ratty said:


> I've been refurbishing some Classics with the old light brown Invensys 65W pumps that were installed.
> 
> Although still working in a fashion the vibration and noise was appalling. Not only that but when I did long term blind basket pressure testing neither could keep going and started mistiming and spluttering.
> 
> The machines were much quieter and the pumps more consistent when I swapped them both for Ulka pumps and unless you are adding a dimmer switch the 48W is fine for the pressure required through the system.


 Interesting - I only have a sample size of 1 machine with each pump but anecdotally the light brown Invensys is working very well in terms of noise/consistency. I will try it out side by side against the ULKA model to try and gauge it later.

Regarding pump vibration dampening, I have these on order https://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/ulka-pump-square-damper-ex-ep-ek-ea/ and will report back if they make a difference. I have a lot of silicone going spare so might try adding some of that for good measure, though I am already at a point where the noise doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Zatogato said:


> Interesting - I only have a sample size of 1 machine with each pump but anecdotally the light brown Invensys is working very well in terms of noise/consistency. I will try it out side by side against the ULKA model to try and gauge it later.


 I like to run the pump with a blind basket in the portafilter for a full minute to check the pressure stays stable on the front pressure gauge or if that's not fitted, on a portafilter gauge. Most of the old brown Invensys cannot maintain this stable pressure that I've tested. The Invensys pumps are non repairable unlike the Ulka pumps where the pyrex glass ball can be checked for size and replaced if needed, also the o ring and seal.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

ratty said:


> I like to run the pump with a blind basket in the portafilter for a full minute to check the pressure stays stable on the front pressure gauge or if that's not fitted, on a portafilter gauge. Most of the old brown Invensys cannot maintain this stable pressure that I've tested. The Invensys pumps are non repairable unlike the Ulka pumps where the pyrex glass ball can be checked for size and replaced if needed, also the o ring and seal.


 Ahhh I see. I was talking about the pressure when making coffee though there is a minor instability in general because of the pulsing from the PID.

I'm keeping the Invensys because it was in shoddy condition and don't want to sell that on when I sell my spare machine in case it leaks again. If it fails the plan is to replace it with a ULKA since the BoostBox can easily be adjusted to work with those anyway. Good to know that those are more serviceable/stable.


----------



## LattebutnotLate (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all, there seems to be a lot of pump experts here, can anyone tell me the difference between these two pumps, and why the delonghi esam and gaggia classic use ep5 whilst the delonghi ecam uses ep5gw? Is the ep5gw quieter?

Many thanks


----------

